# Alien wilderness - C&C please



## BrentC (Oct 28, 2017)

I have taken a lot of shots of lichen similar to this one.   I am not sure I am completely happy with the pp so I wanted to get some opinions before I move on to the other ones.   I wish I could say what I am not happy with but I can't pinpoint it.  Hoping another set of eyes will help.




Alien wilderness by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 4, 2017)

Hmmm...I don't know why you don't like it Brent. The colors scream " Christmas".


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 4, 2017)

Love the colors and structures. My only negative is the shallow DOF. This is one of those situations that stack focusing would really shine.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 4, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Hmmm...I don't know why you don't like it Brent. The colors scream " Christmas".



I am not not happy with it.   Just seems I could do a bit better in the processing but can't put my finger on what is actually bothering me.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Love the colors and structures. My only negative is the shallow DOF. This is one of those situations that stack focusing would really shine.



Yeah I would have loved to have focus stacked this.   I was in such an awkward position taking these shots that I couldn't do it.   I just wanted to make sure I got the British Soldiers in focus.  I have some better shots but was just using this one to get my processing right for the others.   When I go back next year to this spot I'll bring a tripod and set myself up better and also focus stack.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 4, 2017)

BrentC said:


> year to this spot I'll bring a tripod and set myself up better and also focus stack.



I don't do a lot of them but when I do I really like the little four way rail I got on eBay for cheap. For a large number of images I'm not sure that it would have the precision but for the occasional half dozen stack it's great.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > year to this spot I'll bring a tripod and set myself up better and also focus stack.
> ...



My camera does in camera focus bracketing, no need for a rail.   I can even do it hand held.


----------

